# Road Course ready!



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Thats right! Thunder Road now has an awesome road course, to supplement the killer oval. Every one who has run either course, has only compliments. Come take a look; and, either road or oval, run on the best carpet track in Virginia. The ARCOR State Race will be run on December 10th. See you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey Ernie

Is the road course run the same day as oval?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course*

Nope. With the new Road Course being so large, it's just not practical to tear it down and set it up repeatedly, in one day. We'll run Oval three Saturdays a month. The fourth Saturday, and one Sunday, we'll run the Road Course. You can check things out at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Weekly Oval Race results*

The Thunder Road weekly Oval race on November 26th proved to be a runaway for Steve Downs. Jesse Bean and Steve Nelson (Seven) chased him hard; but Steve had every one covered all night long. He won every heat, and led all the way in the A Main for an apparently easy victory. But it may not have been as easy as it looked...

Steve Downs ran right on the track record in every heat; setting a new record in the second round. Jesse and Seven were both under the old record in that race; but both well back from Steve. A fast race indeed!

Lin Vaughan was still putting his car together when the racing started, and he ran well off his normal pace; but he kept wrenching on the car all night long, and wound up leading the pack home to take the B main.

In the A Main, Steve Downs set off at the outset and was never headed. Jesse and Seven chased hard, both running at a record pace. Downs simply pulled slowly away, and again broke his own, just set, track record!

When last seen, Steve Downs was smiling broadly and muttering under his breath about something he was going to give to some hot shot drivers on the 10th. I wonder what he meant? Jesse and Seven both had that "Just wait 'till next week" look.

Three cars running under the track record; not once, but twice; in the same evening! It looks as though the competition at the ARCOR State Race on December 10th is going to tough indeed. The race should be a barnburner! See you there! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road Schedule*

The schedule for both Oval and Road Course for Thunder Road is set through February. The ARCOR State Race is December 10th; and January will see the best Oval and Road Course races seen in many a moon. Check out the JACO/SMC Snowflake Classic twin races. They are going to be HOT!!! Thanks; Ernie P.  

thunderroadrc.com

December 3: Oval 

December 9: Oval practice 
December 10: ARCOR State Race (Oval) 

December 17: Road Course 

January 1: Oval (Sunday) 

January 6: Oval Practice 
January 7: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic 
January 8: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic (if necessary) 

January 14: Oval 

January 15: Road Course (Sunday) 

January 20: Road Course Practice 
January 21: JACO/SMC Snowflake Road Course Classic 
January 22: JACO/SMC Snowflake Road Course Classic 

January 28: Oval 

February 4: Birthday Bash (Oval) 

February 11: Road Course 

February 18: Oval 

February 25: Oval 

February 26: Road Course (Sunday)


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*ARCOR State Race*

Thunder Road RC Speedway will be open tomorrow (9th) for all the racers who have indicated they need practice before the big ARCOR State Race on Saturday. We're looking at a big turnout and a very fast race. Check out the website at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course racing on Saturday*

We'll be running the new road course on Saturday. Come join us. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course*

Just a reminder that we're running the Road Course at Thunder Road on Saturday. We have a great Road Course; and hope you will join us for a great day of racing. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road closed*

Thunder Road is now closed for the Christmas and New Year's holidays. Our next race will be an oval race on New Year's Day; as a warmup for the JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic race on January 7th. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from all of us at Thunder Road. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

hey Ernie
I was looking over your post about seperate days for on-road and Oval. You said how its to hard to tear down and put up in between heats. 
Here is an idea for you. Our track uses this sytem with great results.

We use 1/4 plywoold the general lay out covered with a 1/16th inch thick sheet of flexible plastic. we also use the same plastic on the sharp corners. They do break from time to time (mabey 4 times in a season) but is real easy to fix with a couple of wood screws and duct tape.

on one side of the oval we placed two door hinges so we could fold out the straight walls to form and onroad track in the middle of the oval so we could switch from on-road to oval in a matter of seconds.

we have some track pics on our websight if you want to see them. If you click on "The Track" link you can see how the two straights fold out to form the on-road Track.
www.lakesregionrc.com


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks, Norm*

Thank you, Sir. I looked over your setup very carefully; and may use at least part of your setup when we next rebuild the track.

Where did you get the 1/16" plastic you use? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*JACO/SMC Snowflake Classic Twin Races*

At Thunder Road RC Speedway, the big news for January will be the twin JACO/SMC Snowflake Classic Twin races. These twin races, one for oval and one for road course, will be the biggest thing shaking on the East Coast; and will run on the below schedule.

If world class competition and a huge new, baby smooth carpet track excite you, make sure to mark the dates. We'll have $1,000.00 in merchandise awards up for grabs in each race; and lots of door prizes. Details for each race will follow. Thanks; Ernie P. 

January 1: Oval (Sunday) 

January 6: Oval Practice 
January 7: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic 
January 8: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic (if necessary) 

January 14: Oval 

January 15: Road Course (Sunday) 

January 20: Road Course Practice 
January 21: JACO/SMC Snowflake Road Course Classic 
January 22: JACO/SMC Snowflake Road Course Classic


----------

